# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy tiện CNC >  Mình có 2 con máy tiện mini cần giúp đỡ

## trongnghia091

mình mới mua 2 con máy tiện mini cũ nay nhờ các anh em trong diễn đàn giới thiệu giúp mình một anh  thợ nào đó có thể giúp mình dọn 2 con để nó chạy hoàn chỉnh hay là anh em nào thấy mình có thể làm được thì qua dọn giúp mình nhé , mình tên nghĩa ở thủ đức , sđt 0917228777 ai có thể giúp mình thì liên hệ với mình nhé

----------


## trongnghia091

có anh em nào quen anh thợ thì giúp mình nhé ! thanks .....!

----------


## GunSrose

Bác cho vài pic 2 con máy của bác,e cũng ở thủ đức...

----------


## trongnghia091

bác gunsrose cho mình số đt nhé để mình liên hệ thanks

----------


## MinhPT

Mình vừa dọn 2 con máy tiện cơ xong, thú vị lắm bác chủ ạ.

----------

